# Anyone else had issues with the EastWest Play engine and Reaper not loading up ?



## ManicMiner (Jun 9, 2020)

Just in the past few days my EastWest Play engine is refusing to load up.
I have got Brass and Backup singers in there.
Just spins. Have to end it with task manager.
Anyone else same issue ?

I just got an extra 16Gb of memory for it too. So I've got 32Gb now; plenty of ram.

(Win10, tried the VSTi and VST3)
Reaper 6.11, Play 6.1.6


----------

